# Anyone know if it's ok to take cough medicine or eat cough sweets in early pregnancy?



## Beccaboop

Ok so I've had bad cough and really sore throat for the last 3 or 4 days and been taking covonia medicine and sucking stepsils cough sweets but I haven't taken any other medication.

Today I got a faint positive and 2 negatives so I might be a little bit pregnant but I'm going to test in a couple of days!

Do you think the cough medicine and cough sweets are one of those things I shouldn't take while pregnant?? 

Thanks Xxx


----------



## 1982emmac

unfortunately it has always been my understanding never to take medicine or cough sweets, only thing to take was paracetamol if unwell. you could check with a pharmacist?


----------



## Beccaboop

Ok thanks I haven't taken Much medicine or many cough sweets because I wasn't sure so hopefully it will be ok


----------



## Snuffy

Boots do a cough linctus and throat sweets that are fine to take in pregnancy - they have been my saviour!

It's Boots Honey & Glycerin Linctus (I think) - it's in a no-frills bottle and costs £1.79. I can't remember exactly what the throat sweets are called but they are also in no-frill packaging and were right next to the linctus in my local branch.

ETA: It's the honey version of this https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Glycerin-and-Blackcurrant-Linctus-200ml_1701/ - the blackcurrant one didn't specifically state that it was suitable in pregnancy so I didn't get that one

The pharmacist recommended the throat sweets when I was double checking that the linctus was indeed okay to take.


----------



## Beccaboop

Snuffy said:


> Boots do a cough linctus and throat sweets that are fine to take in pregnancy - they have been my saviour!
> 
> It's Boots Honey & Glycerin Linctus (I think) - it's in a no-frills bottle and costs £1.79. I can't remember exactly what the throat sweets are called but they are also in no-frill packaging and were right next to the linctus in my local branch.
> 
> ETA: It's the honey version of this https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Glycerin-and-Blackcurrant-Linctus-200ml_1701/ - the blackcurrant one didn't specifically state that it was suitable in pregnancy so I didn't get that one
> 
> The pharmacist recommended the throat sweets when I was double checking that the linctus was indeed okay to take.


Thanks very much I'll have a look tomorrow. I'll ask if the small amount that I've already taken will be ok while I'm there.


----------



## bumphenders

I was just going to say - Boots! There cough syrup has been a godsend! 
I asked instore and they give me the blackcurrent one, the bottle says its fine for pregnancy!

& also Congratulations on your pregnancy!

Happy & Healthy 9 month to you!

:flow:


----------



## chachacha

Halls and soother type sweeties are ok during pregnancy, they are basically sugar. I was told not to take Strepsils or similar ones with the anesthetic agent.


----------



## storm4mozza

when i was pregnant first time around i always had to have simple linctus thats all the docs will give a pregnant woman (but i suggest u ask ur doc or pharmacy before taking anything. x


----------



## Beccaboop

I hope that I haven't done any damage by taking covonia and stepsils when possibly pregnant!! :(


----------



## bumphenders

you wont have :)
How far are you?

:flow:


----------



## LaRockera

My local chemist gave me a honey and lemon glycerole syrop from care+, and some lemon and honey menthols, both soothing, non-medicinal. If you go to your local chemist and ask, they should be able to give you something.

With boots, I'm sure they have a lot of products, but I've found that the pharmacists are really reluctant to give you anything, I presume out of a fear-for-lawsuits policy, which I find extremely unhelpful. So I had my husband go and pick me up stuff I know are safe (ie external canesten etc).

In the meantime, try to squeeze half a lemon into and add a teaspoon of honey in hot water, and have a hot drink, it works wonders. And also have some chicken soup. I take a soluble vit c too (pure vit c, not a non-pregnancy multivitamin as they may contain vit A), in addition to my pregnacare, when I have a cold too.

And you can try sterimar saline spray if you feel your nose is stuffed. 

Good luck, hon. :flower:


----------



## Snuffy

Oh yes, I brewed freshly grated ginger with a slice of lemon, worked a treat on my sore throat.


----------



## Beccaboop

I got some medicine in boots that the pharmacist recommended. 
I'm not even sure I am pregnant yet as I got a faint positive and 2 negatives yesterday I'm going to test again tomorrow. So I'm hoping that as I won't even be 2 weeks gone yet that taking medicine I shouldn't of taken wont be too bad!!


----------

